# I actually like this...



## Bend The Light (Sep 19, 2011)

Yet another duck shot from me. I was concentrating on getting "wing action" and so on from the ducks yesterday, and captured this one. I thought it was funny, like the duck was pretending to be a spook, or something, going "Woooo Hoooo". 
I also actually like it for the detail in the wings...feathers look great when they're spread like that, i think. What do you guys think?



Whoooo - a Ghost by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## willis_927 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wanting wing action, why not slow the shutter speed down a little bit to better show the motion?


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 19, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> Wanting wing action, why not slow the shutter speed down a little bit to better show the motion?



I have quite a few like that, too. I just like the detail here as well. 

Cheers


----------



## nikol (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah! 
I agree with u its very nice shot i like it too. wings are looking beautiful.
I like your shared pics.
wedding photographer leeds


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 7, 2011)

nikol said:


> Yeah!
> I agree with u its very nice shot i like it too. wings are looking beautiful.
> I like your shared pics.



Thank you.


----------



## navya (Oct 11, 2011)

Great sharing...
I like this sharing very much, because your shared pictures are very nice.. The scene of water is looking very nice. the color of waves and bird's wings are awesome..


Games For Young Children


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 11, 2011)

navya said:


> Great sharing...
> I like this sharing very much, because your shared pictures are very nice.. The scene of water is looking very nice. the color of waves and bird's wings are awesome..



Thank you.


----------



## CMfromIL (Oct 12, 2011)

Really a nice picture.  I like the wings as well.  I see some sort of caption under it starting with "In the unlikely event of a water landing..."


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 12, 2011)

CMfromIL said:


> Really a nice picture.  I like the wings as well.  I see some sort of caption under it starting with "In the unlikely event of a water landing..."



Yeah, I see that too. Thanks.


----------



## KelJ (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the frozen droplets of water, he also looks like he's ready for a fight  nice shot


----------



## tevo (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice photo! I think if the tip of the wing was in focus as well it would benefit the photo, but then again it wouldnt feel like the duck is moving.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 13, 2011)

KelJ said:


> I like the frozen droplets of water, he also looks like he's ready for a fight  nice shot


 
Thank you. 
I thought he looked like he was pretending to be a ghost, or something. 



tevo said:


> Nice photo! I think if the tip of the wing was in focus as well it would benefit the photo, but then again it wouldnt feel like the duck is moving.



Thanks. Yes, the idea on this day was to capture movement, so wings blurred was part of what I was going for, but that said, water was also part of what I was going for, so frozen in space water drops too. Think this managed to get both to some extent.

Cheers


----------



## tevo (Oct 13, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> KelJ said:
> 
> 
> > I like the frozen droplets of water, he also looks like he's ready for a fight  nice shot
> ...



This is true! Great job


----------

